# Where is CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG in the kernel  [SOLVED]

## Budoka

Powertop recommends...

 *Quote:*   

> Enable the CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG kernel configuration option.
> 
> This option will allow PowerTOP to collect runtime power management statistics.

 

I have searched the forums and found many references to the same thing but can't seem to find it in my kernel options, or in a thread stating where it lives.

Thanks.Last edited by Budoka on Tue Mar 26, 2013 3:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tuner23

Hello,

When you are in menuconfig you can search for modules, if you type '/'

```
  ┌──────────────────────────────── Search Results ─────────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG [=n]                                                  │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                 │  

  │ Prompt: Extra PM attributes in sysfs for low-level debugging/testing            │  

  │   Defined at kernel/power/Kconfig:159                                           │  

  │   Depends on: PM_DEBUG [=y]                                                     │  

  │   Location:                                                                     │  

  │     -> Power management and ACPI options                                        │  

  │ (1)   -> Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG [=y])

```

Important is the  *Quote:*   

> Depends on

 -Option. Which says what you should have activate (and what not) to enable the option.

Also  *Quote:*   

> Location

  says where you have to browse to..

Greets,

Antonios.

----------

## Budoka

 *tuner23 wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> When you are in menuconfig you can search for modules, if you type '/'
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Is there an option in genkernel as well?

----------

## Budoka

OK. I figured out how to search on genkernel but am still having problems.

Genkernel indicates that CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG lives here:

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                           │  
> 
>   │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                          │  
> 
>   │ Prompt: Extra PM attributes in sysfs for low-level debugging/testing                                                                                                                                                     │  
> ...

 

However when I go to that directory it isn't. I only see:

 *Quote:*   

>   [*] Suspend to RAM and standby                                                                                                                │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                        [*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')                                                                                                       │ │  
> 
>   │ │                                                                        ()  Default resume partition                                                                                                                  │ │  
> ...

 

There isn't any sub-menu for Power Management Debug Support . Any ideas?

----------

## Budoka

OK. I found it. Some of the menu items changed.

----------

